# How to express years



## Odriski

Hi Everyone!
I encountered a new problem when learning Czech.
That is: How to express years in Czech? For example, if I say 1980, 1985, 1986, what is it in Czech language?
Please tell me how to express years in Czech, waiting for someone's help

Best Regards


----------



## atcheque

Hello Odriski and welcome to the forums 

Please write down a sentence as example for context, rule 3.
atcheque, moderator


----------



## Odriski

So how to translate "in the years of nineteen eighty six"?


----------



## bibax

The simplest way:

v roce devatenáct set osmdesát šest (card. number in nominative - no case agreement);

More complex:

v roce devatenáctistém osmdesátém šestém (ord. number, locative - in agreement with roce); 

Archaic:

léta Páně (= anno Domini) devatenáctistého osmdesátého šestého (ord. number, genitive - in agreement with léta);


----------



## Odriski

Thanks! So the year "1986" in Czech means "nineteen hundred and eighty-six" not "one thousand nineteen hundred and eighty-six"?


----------



## marsi.ku

You can say also the second possibility, but it isn't common. Better to say "devatenáct set osmdesát šest" or only "osmdesát šest" - we say often "v osmdesátým šestým" if it is spoken.


----------



## Odriski

marsi.ku said:


> You can say also the second possibility, but it isn't common. Better to say "devatenáct set osmdesát šest" or only "osmdesát šest" - we say often "v osmdesátým šestým" if it is spoken.


OK, thanks for your explanation


----------



## bibax

Odriski said:


> Thanks! So the year "1986" in Czech means "nineteen hundred and eighty-six" not "one thousand nineteen hundred and eighty-six"?


Not "one thousand nineteen hundred and eighty-six", but "one thousand nine hundred and eighty-six" = "[jeden] tisíc devět set osmdesát šest".


----------



## Odriski

bibax said:


> Not "one thousand nineteen hundred and eighty-six", but "one thousand nine hundred and eighty-six" = "[jeden] tisíc devět set osmdesát šest".


Sorry, my fault. It's a typo


----------

